# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  26 ноября - группа AUSTER - арт-кафе Победа

## ejiky

*26 ноября
арт-кафе "Победа" (ул. Греческая, 25)
Совместный концерт групп "AUSTER" (Одесса) и  Don't Care (Одесса)
Начало в 20:00
Стоимость билетов 40 грн., с флаером 35 грн.
Тел. для справок 728-78-38*

Группа *Auster* образовалась 23 октября 2008 года. В ее состав входят: Дмитрий Тимченко (вокал), Александр Земляной (бас-гитара), Максим Арабаджий (гитара), Богдан Зайцев(гитара), Игорь Царенко (ударные). Auster исполняет музыку в стиле рок и грандж. Особое влияние оказали такие группы как: Foo Fighters, Nirvana, Muse, Alien Ant Farm. Отличительной особенностью группы является жизнеутверждающая, эмоционально насыщенная лирика.

Группа *Don't Care* создана в 2009 году.Основное направление Trip-Hop.
Ее лидерами являются солистка Nate Mahg(автор текстов и вокальной партии) и гитарист, композитор Max Rude.
С 14 лет Nate Mahg занималась игрой на фортепиано и гитаре, изучала музыкальную теорию, пела джаз, экспериментировала в различных стилях,но найти себя так и не получалось, пока не попробовала петь в таком направлении,как Trip-Hop и поняла, что это ее музыка.
Max Rude играл на протяжении 10 лет в различных командах, много путешествовал, бывал на различных фестивалях, но так и не получал от этого огромного удовольствия. Сегодня Max играет то, что ему от души нравится, так как является автором своей музыки. Психологический, напряженный, порой даже гнетущий инструментал Max Rude разбавляет легкий и небесный голос Nate Mahg. Все это образует цельный и неподдельный саунд. Что же объединяет этих двух непохожих людей?
Есть вопросы, на которые лишь в музыке, можно найти ответы.

Подробности на www.magicbox.od.ua

----------

